

Malaysian airplane is not missing Its exactly where somebody designed it to be - webista
http://www.worthytoshare.net/malaysian-airliner-missing-much

======
al2o3cr
"The Art Bell Connection"

Most unsurprising headline EVAR. Put another layer of tinfoil on those hats,
kiddos.

